# Apple TV 4K 4th gen problem



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Running tvOS 15.3 for the last couple of weeks.

Starting today most TV shows I have been watching are no longer showing up in Up Next.

For example TV series from HBO Max that I was in progress of watching...The Big Bang Theory, Friends, and The Middle all no longer show up there. If I go to the HBO Max app and play an episode they don't go back into Up Next. If you search for any of those 3 shows with the Apple TV search it doesn't find them anywhere.

I subscribe to Paramount + directly with Paramount + and not via Apple TV channels. TV Shows that I launch from the Paramount + app and watch do show up in Up Next. But if I try to resume an episode or watch the next episode it takes me to a page to buy Paramount + through the Apple channels. The only way I can watch shows from my Paramount subscription is to actually go through the Paramount + app.

Also watching Mountain Men from the History app via my DirecTV login it no longer shows up in Up Next. I can search from the Apple TV and it finds it but my only options it gives me watch it are from Pluto TV or the HGTV app and neither of those has the latest season that I am in progress of watching. The same is happening to shows on Discovery +. If I try to watch anything from there I can if I launch it directly from the D+ app but if I want to resume or watch the next episode it tries to take me through HGTV app or DIY app.

Is anyone else seeing issues like this and if so were you able to fix it and if so how? I have rebooted several times but it doesn't help. Like I said it was fine yesterday and not working correctly today.

I'd rather not have to reset the device but I guess I would if someone knows that will fix the issue. Also haven't tried uninstalling and re-installing any apps as I don't see how all of the apps could all goe bad at the same time but am open to suggestions. Any ideas what is going on?


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm wondering if the TV app has somehow become unlinked to all those other apps. You have to consent to allow the TV app to work with and track your viewing in third-party apps and tvOS keeps a record of which apps are connected. From the device's home screen, go to Settings > Apps > TV and then scroll down the column to the "Connect to TV" section. Go through and make sure that all of the apps you care about (e.g. HBO Max, Paramount+, etc.) are to set "On".

After ensuring that those apps are set to On, if the problem persists, I don't know what to tell you to do other than check for a tvOS software update and apply it if one is available. If not, then force the box to restart via the Settings menu. If the problem still persists, then try uninstalling and reinstalling the affected apps (e.g. HBO Max, etc.). If the problem still persists after that, then I guess it's time to go nuclear and wipe the box back to factory settings and set the whole damn thing back up again. Hopefully it doesn't come to that though!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I suspect it has more to do with how TVOS implements searching for a particular episode. It may come down to order of appearance in the search results.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

NashGuy said:


> I'm wondering if the TV app has somehow become unlinked to all those other apps. You have to consent to allow the TV app to work with and track your viewing in third-party apps and tvOS keeps a record of which apps are connected. From the device's home screen, go to Settings > Apps > TV and then scroll down the column to the "Connect to TV" section. Go through and make sure that all of the apps you care about (e.g. HBO Max, Paramount+, etc.) are to set "On".


Si I just checked this. All were already ON. The only one that wasn't was Pluto TV which I don't watch a whole lot anyway.



NashGuy said:


> After ensuring that those apps are set to On, if the problem persists, I don't know what to tell you to do other than check for a tvOS software update and apply it if one is available.


tvOS 15.3 is the latest version available and it has been on there since latte January but this issue just started yesterday.



NashGuy said:


> If not, then force the box to restart via the Settings menu.


Tried and it didn't help. Even unplugged the box and left it unplugged for about 15 minutes. Didn't help.



NashGuy said:


> If the problem still persists, then try uninstalling and reinstalling the affected apps (e.g. HBO Max, etc.). If the problem still persists after that, then I guess it's time to go nuclear and wipe the box back to factory settings and set the whole damn thing back up again.


Holding off on those until it is my only option. I may be getting close to that. 



harsh said:


> I suspect it has more to do with how TVOS implements searching for a particular episode. It may come down to order of appearance in the search results.


For example I search for The Big Bang Theory...it doesn't find any results at all for that. Nor for The Middle or Friends. All 3 which are fairly popular shows in the rerun cycle and all are on HBO Max.

If I open the Apple TV app and scroll all the way to the bottom it shows "Recently Watched". All of the HBO Max stuff I have watched is not listed there and I watched HBO Max yesterday.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

An episode of Mountain Men popped back into Up Next just now. It is for an episode that I watched yesterday on the History app and if I try to open it...it wants to open it in the Philo app which I have never subscribed to and the app has never been installed on my Apple TV.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

b4pjoe said:


> Holding off on those until it is my only option. I may be getting close to that.


Just do it with one app. Log out of the HBO Max app, then delete it. Then make sure HBO Max is set to Off under "Connect to TV" in Settings. Then reboot the box, and reinstall the app and sign back in. Start watching a show in HBO Max and you should be greeted with a pop-up dialog from Apple asking you to connect the app to the TV app. Agree to that and then see what happens. Does the show you were watching pop up in Up Next and Recently Watched in the TV app?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah they used to show up in both until yesterday. Now it isn’t adding anything new into Up Next. Either new or an in progress show.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Uninstalled the HBO Max app. After going through that I can add some content from HBO Max to Up Next. As a test I FF through Episode 1 of The Flight Attendant and Loony Tunes Cartoons and it added the next episode of both to Up Next. It will not add The Big Bang Theory, Friends, and The Middle. Also Paramount+ and Discovery+ both seem to be adding content in into Up Next also now.


----------



## acbrown19 (11 mo ago)

Same issue!!! So frustrating. I’ve gone in circles and tried everything. Big Bang Theory will not add to up next.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Well good to know it isn't just me.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

People on Reddit are reporting the same thing. It seems it is an issue with the purchase of the boxed set from Apple but is somehow affecting series that are HBO Max, Peacock, and Hulu.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/appletv/comments/ssmlyp


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Looks like TBBT and Friends are back in Up Next as of about 10:00 pm last night.


----------



## acbrown19 (11 mo ago)

Same here. TBBT back on up next.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

The Big Bang Theory in Up Next now takes you to a page to buy the episode for $2.99 or the season for $19.99 instead of playing the episode from HBO Max.


----------



## dereds (11 mo ago)

That's a problem with Apple, and one of my friends has such a problem. I'm don't have, I'm a Roomba subscriber, and I can watch all these shows. I have been using this iptv provider for a year now, and I have had no problem with it. Besides being their client, I'm also an iptv reseller program, and I sell monthly subscriptions for $ 15. So I have an extra income, a monthly passive income.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

I can watch them. Just not from Up Next all of the time. Sometimes the next episode shows up linked to HBO Max and sometimes it is linked to the Apple buy episode page. I however can watch all episodes directly from HBO Max. I do agree it is an Apple problem.


----------

